# "DHF 2017": Helene Fischer vs. Mila Kunis



## kakashi (19 Dez. 2017)

Achtelfinale: "Die heißeste Frau 2017"​
Jeder hat genau eine Stimme. Die Umfrage geht 2 Tage lang. Bei Gleichstand wird die Gewinnerin ausgelost.

Helene Fischer


 

Mila Kunis


----------



## luv (19 Dez. 2017)

Mila Kunis


----------



## couriousu (20 Dez. 2017)

wie soll Mila Kunis denn hier gewinnen?


----------



## hoshi21 (20 Dez. 2017)

couriousu schrieb:


> wie soll Mila Kunis denn hier gewinnen?



in dem man für sie abstimmt


----------



## kakashi (21 Dez. 2017)

Noch ein Tag um eure Stimme abzugeben. Derzeit liegt Helene Fischer klar vor Mila Kunis.


----------



## Punisher (25 Dez. 2017)

die beiden kann man nicht vergleichen


----------



## Bern_rondon (21 Aug. 2019)

Helene mit abstand


----------

